# Stahls’ Announces “Summer of Bling” Glitter Flake Design Contest Winner



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ ID Direct™ and Stahls’ Transfer Express recently announced the winner of the Summer of Bling June/July contest. A design by Kim Stroud of Barnesville, Georgia garnered the highest number of votes by fans of the Stahls’ ID Direct Facebook page for having the most creative Glitter Flake design. She has won a rhinestone-covered Stahls’ Hotronix® 16- by 20-inch Auto Open Clam™ heat press on a Stahls’ Hotronix Heat Press Caddie™ stand. 

Stroud’s award-winning, three-color Glitter Flake tiger was made by separating her vector artwork file into three colors. Each file was cut separately inCAD-CUT® Glitter Flake and then carefully put together like a jigsaw puzzle. She heat applied the first two colors for three seconds then added the third and final color, pressing it for 15 seconds.

The Summer of Bling contest was held June 1 through July31, offering decorators the opportunity to win big “bling” by submitting a photo of their originaldesignmade with Stahls’ Glitter Flake heat transfer material. Eighty contest entries show a broad array of the many ways designers are using Stahls’ Glitter Flake.

To view the Summer of Bling contestentries visit, www.facebook.com/stahlsheatprinting. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

